# I just got an extra 20 yards off my drive!



## Chivas (Apr 5, 2007)

yesterday I finally found it out. Why my drives didnt feel good when I hit them. I used to swing and have pretty stiff arms and wrists through the whole thing. Yesterday I cracked my wrists when I was at impact (I let them swing alot more than they used to) and now it feels awsome and I get way more distance and it even goes straighter!! it's amazing what you can teach yourself.


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

Any tension in the swing restricts your muscle movements. See if you're keeping your arms and wrists stiff, then all of that energy you use doing that is wasted and can't be diverted to your ball. If your muscles are already firing when you're at address, then they can't fire on your downswing, causing a serious power loss.

Everyone would benefit from just letting their arms hang and keeping relaxed. This is why instructors promote a loose grip, because there is less tension.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

I'm glad you figured that out, but I honestly thought everyone knew that..A simple thing I repeat to myself is "loose muscles are fast muscles", and it helps me to relax more through my swing. Congrats, you are step closer to super drives.


----------



## jump15vc (Jul 30, 2006)

if you want proof of how club lag is the key to big drive look at sergio. monster drives from a little guy because of unreal wrist flexibility and lag.


----------



## zaphod (Jan 3, 2007)

This is why I love the game of Golf. The swing is intricate enough to allow for many EUREKA moments.

BTW I've achieved another consistent 10 yards on my drive. I believe its called the "foot wedge" Opps --did not see you were looking. Well I guess it was an accident but we'll play it from there anyways if you do not mind. It's such a bother to move the ball back. :laugh: 

relaxed muscles----drag and lag

my mantra


----------



## brownman (Apr 15, 2007)

*loose grip*

I to have messin round with driver,just trying to squeeze that extra yardage.I think we all do,I started to feel loose like a goose and virtually had no grip pressure.It actually felt great,no more distance but felt good.

In saying that,of late ive heard a bit more about "impact zone"and "scim the stone across the water"actions,I,m not sure that is achievable without grip pressure.Has any one got any thoughts on this.
TERRY


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Your grip pressure should be light, but not so much, that the clubs flies out of your hand. When you keep the grip loose, it allows you to bend your wrists more, thus creating more power.


----------



## brownman (Apr 15, 2007)

*grip pressure*

Hi again,as usual went to the p/fairway and just belted away naturally ,the ball she no go so good.So ima thinka to myself,(D...HEAD).So I went and picked my white toys and started again,this time concentrated,mainly worked on very light g/pressure,also ensured that I didnt sway on b/swing plus worked on the hitting zone(hinging the wrists etc).
I actually enjoyed seeing the balls travelling consistently with a bit of draw with 10 or 20 metres more than I usually hit.Im not sure what I actually have to thank,grip,no sway or hinge.I would really think its all 3 things combined,dont you.
By the way,when I said I just belted away, it was really my way of warming up and having a bit of fun before the real practice began.
TERRY


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

300Yards said:


> I'm glad you figured that out, but I honestly thought everyone knew that..A simple thing I repeat to myself is "loose muscles are fast muscles", and it helps me to relax more through my swing. Congrats, you are step closer to super drives.


Yea it's weird. But as I've encountered a lot in my life, not everyone is gifted with golf common sense.


----------



## King (Apr 24, 2007)

i have kind of learned this.. i use my wrists, but sometimes i catch myself gripping the club hard like i just want to kill the ball.. and i tell myself to just cut loose and hit it smoooth.


----------

